

Then people wonder why Apple is suing companies for copying them - davidedicillo
http://www.engadget.com/photos/lg-p220-ultraportable-hands-on/#4181199

======
mooism2
Not that there's anything wrong with copying, in this context.

~~~
2muchcoffeeman
I am much more sympathetic when companies sue due to this sort of
infringement.

There are a million different ways to colour and style a rectangular cuboid.
Some people like to say "it's just another laptop(phone whatever)", but you
never see anyone copy Sony's or Lenovo's or BlackBerry's styles do you?

------
uvTwitch
The only similarity I see is black keys on a silver chassis; the shape of the
chassis itself looks nothing like a macbook.

------
Vitaly
Jeez, even after copying Apple's case they __had __to put the ugly stickers on
it.

------
MisterMerkin
It's a laptop.

------
jinushaun
It looks so similar, I was expecting it to be a cheap Chinese knockoff,
instead of a product from a "reputable" company like LG.

~~~
UtestMe
Hey, you found instead a cheap chinese knockoff made by LG!

------
SaltwaterC
Did I pass through a portal into another reality where Apple has a "patent"
for black keyboards onto a silver notebook? Let's take a break and remember
that Uncle Steve used to quote Picasso:
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CW0DUg63lqU>

